# The "Going through Divorce" thread for cmf, finallyseewhy, and Iamnottheonlyone



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

*The "Going through Divorce" thread for cmf, finallyseewhy, and Iamnottheonlyone*

This post is a link over to my BIG post in the "Coping With Infidelity" area for you folks : 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...inallyseewhy-iamnottheonlyone.html#post156397

Please stop in


----------

